# Connecting to TV for movies



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Soooo, now that we have our toys, I am trying to decide how to connect to the TV to watch movies via the TV. I know someone posted a FAQ that shows the different devices that can link with it to watch movies on the TV. Anyone know where that is? I can't seem to find it.

I wish there was an HDMI that connected the fire to the TV!

Ah hah! Found the list of compatible devices: http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/devices


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

I believe that's the list of TVs/Devices that can connect directly to Amazon for viewing Amazon instant video--I don't think that the Fire can connect to them...of course, I would be happy to be proven wrong  

Shari


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Hmmmm...I thought I had read that with Whispersync on, you could start watching a movie on the Fire, and continue it on the TV, using a wirelessly connected device. My assumption was that I needed something from that list to be able to do that.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Pretty sure this is in reference to streaming Amazon Unbox videos.  You can stream the video to your Fire, and then switch to streaming to your tv - thru Tivo or Roku or whatever - and Amazon Unbox remembers your place so that you continue from where you stopped watching on the Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kcrady said:


> Pretty sure this is in reference to streaming Amazon Unbox videos. You can stream the video to your Fire, and then switch to streaming to your tv - thru Tivo or Roku or whatever - and Amazon Unbox remembers your place so that you continue from where you stopped watching on the Fire.


Yes, this ^^^.


----------

